# New SW store in Mississauga



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Those who know Ryan, who was with Aquatic kingdom, has open his own SW store, across RR. Prior to joining AK Ryan had his own store at Cawthra-Mississauga.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes 

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30875&highlight=rivers2oceans


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Just met Ryan today, he is forced to move due to objection from the LFS store across and Landlord. He is now looking for a venue along Dundas, so his store is now closed.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

loonie said:


> Just met Ryan today, he is forced to move due to objection from the LFS store across and Landlord. He is now looking for a venue along Dundas, so his store is now closed.


Which store is across?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Yikes. I thought he got that sorted out. Those guys at Reef Raft are real nasty huh. But this just means they see Ryan as a real threat, proves he's got what it takes.

Don't care where Ryan moves his store to, I will continue to frequent and support


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Why would you open right next to a competitor, who has the same landlord as you, and not expect something like this. Common sense, I don't blame RR for doing what they did.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Chris S said:


> Why would you open right next to a competitor, who has the same landlord as you, and not expect something like this. Common sense, I don't blame RR for doing what they did.


It's called a non-competition clause and is good business sense. Maybe Ryan can buy cam's and move down the street.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Redddogg69 said:


> It's called a non-competition clause and is good business sense. Maybe Ryan can buy cam's and move down the street.


Exactly. Not that I don't feel bad for Ryan, but yikes - you should read over your lease =D


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Sauga's Dundas Street isn't a Honk Kong midnight fishmarket! Why would you deliberately setup shop in the same unit as a direct competing (non-corperate-chain) independant small business. There's hundreds of locations along that stretch or road- and it's five minutes from Big Als to Aquatic kingdom- if you're in the area, you'll still be sharing all the visiting customers and available to the immediate population- so what gives?

Zena, RR have no fault in this- they are fighting for their cookie crumb that they have a lot invested into already... I think Ryan made a poor descision, so hopefully this doesn't set him too far back and I can make a visit to his new shop on my next tour of the Mississauga LFS loop.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Too bad he didn't set up shop in west Mississauga areas.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ill always put my money in the little gu before anychain.

BAs can suck a D_ ck, They wont see a dime from me ever.

Ill stop in on Ryan and make a few buys, And judge that way if i deal with him again.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Will said:


> Why would you deliberately setup shop in the same unit as a direct competing (non-corperate-chain) independant small business. There's hundreds of locations along that stretch or road.


That's because from what I gathered, that lease he got was a deal to be had. It would be near impossible to find such a deal for a shop that size for the price. Ryan's not the only one, Cam, Aquatic Kingdom etc are all troubled with the high rent.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

zenafish said:


> That's because from what I gathered, that lease he got was a deal to be had. It would be near impossible to find such a deal for a shop that size for the price. Ryan's not the only one, Cam, Aquatic Kingdom etc are all troubled with the high rent.


How cheap is cheap? and I thought cam's rent was cheap

like $1500 - $2000 a month?



If I can get a lease for $1500 - $2000 a month, I'd start my own fish store too


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

zenafish said:


> That's because from what I gathered, that lease he got was a deal to be had. It would be near impossible to find such a deal for a shop that size for the price. Ryan's not the only one, Cam, Aquatic Kingdom etc are all troubled with the high rent.


Ryan subleased from a hardwood flooring company. You would think he might have paid a friendly visit to Jay at RR before opening, that would have saved him a few headaches I imagine.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> How cheap is cheap? and I thought cam's rent was cheap
> 
> like $1500 - $2000 a month?


Exactly...AND utilities INCLUDED!



Redddogg69 said:


> You would think he might have paid a friendly visit to Jay at RR before opening, that would have saved him a few headaches I imagine.


And do what? Say "hi I would like to know what you think as to opening up my store next door selling the same stuff that you are, only cheaper, better quality, and with friendlier customer service?" Come on...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

zenafish said:


> Exactly...AND utilities INCLUDED!


OmgOSH!

I am sure RR wouldn't mind a Freshwater fish store across from them


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

zenafish said:


> And do what? Say "hi I would like to know what you think as to opening up my store next door selling the same stuff that you are, only cheaper, better quality, and with friendlier customer service?" Come on...


LOL well I bet he's got some hindsight now...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I Wish he would come to Barrie we have a big population but we only have BALs here we have lots of Salt guys but no store course I do enjoy going to SUMs where I get most of my stuff now


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

This is like Tim Horton telling someone you cannot open a coffee store across theirs. I believe there is some dirty politics behind all this.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

loonie said:


> This is like Tim Horton telling someone you cannot open a coffee store across theirs. I believe there is some dirty politics behind all this.


Not at all. Ryan can open his store in any location near RR as long as it is a separate landlord. RR has an agreement with his landlord not to rent to another fish stores. Ryan bypassed that clause by sub-leasing. There is nothing preventing Ryan from opening up across the street with another landlord.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Well said Chris and Reddog.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

*好慘 ... 好慘*

Ryan - I support you ~~!!! Whatever don't kill you makes you stronger - GOOD LUCK

Evil Chain LFSs - I will only support you when you are selling at cost or below cost, otherwise I support SUM


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

vaporize said:


> Ryan - I support you ~~!!! Whatever don't kill you makes you stronger - GOOD LUCK
> 
> Evil Chain LFSs - I will only support you when you are selling at cost or below cost, otherwise I support SUM


LOL. Well said


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

vaporize said:


> Evil Chain LFSs - I will only support you when you are selling at cost or below cost


Can't disagree with this one =D


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

vaporize said:


> Ryan - I support you ~~!!! Whatever don't kill you makes you stronger - GOOD LUCK
> 
> Evil Chain LFSs - I will only support you when you are selling at cost or below cost, otherwise I support SUM


Fully agree with vaporize.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Agree 100% Sum is awesome and I'll always support them since I'm on the west side and the guys there are above and beyond awesome. Even if they never stock decorator crabs!

I'll have to check out the new store when it opens though.


----------

